# Nissan X-Trail 2002 Fuel Filter location?? what is right ??



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Im pretty tierd and feed up with trying to locate the fuel filter on this car right now...

i have tried to google now for a few hours and read many many posts regading this... some ppl say that is located under the passenger seat inside the fuelpump.. according to the service manual it is supposed to be under the hood , next to the brake booster (left of it) but this seemes to be only for disel trucks ?

also i have some kind of canister in the back on the other side of the exhaust end pipe.. is that the "fuel return canister" ?

i also know why i get the engine lamp lighted , its the crankshaftsensor... still i would like to know why that senser failed for the first time ??? was it because i drove the car at low gasoline to the gas station ?? 


i really would appriciate an answer asap since im on vacation traveling....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Dennis,

For the petrol T30 xtrail, the fuel filter is definitely located inside the fuel tank and it can be accessed by removing the rear seat and opening the seal to the fuel tank. The fuel filter only needs to be replaced every 100,000kms or so, as it is a permanent type.

As to the crank and CAM shaft sensor failures, there is no reason other than age. Many 2002 and 2003 T30 models now having these 2 sensors replaced as they just stop working after a while. They come in a pack of 2 sensors, so you might as well change them both (Crank and CAM) at the same time.

For help on how to get to the in-tank fuel filter, refer to the Australian Forum for pics and details.


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

THX man!!!

regarding the filter, well me and my old dad removed the fuel pump big white round thing, did not see any filter at all inside the tank, there was like a fiter textile bag down at the bottom of the fuel pump, could this be the filter ? stranges fuel fiter i ever seen if that is the case 

or could the acctual filter be inside the fuelpump canister ?


btw is there any cheap place to order this on ebay or website in europe ? or should i try to contact a local dealer here in sweden ?


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

THX once again for pointing me in the right direction , found the filter , its inside the fuelpump canister, part no #16400-2Y505 

now i need to find a nissan place where i can find the cam and crankshaft sensors


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

i got the fuel filter and crankshaft sensor yesterday late and i just got in from the removal/installation of the crankshaft sensor....well,,,, DAMN that was tight!! i also didnt have many tools here on this location (miss my tools at home now)

anyway i did preform a soft ECU reset after the installation of the new sensor..but still there is the engine lamp lighted... can i get this to go away somehow ?or is it possible there is something wrong with the other sensor.. ??


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Its me again..  i just drove 500km without any hickups or slow driving at all.. the enginge lamp is still there , im just abpout to connect my odb reset hardware so it can remove it that way instead of the ECU soft reset. THX everyone for everything , the car now workes fine  btw 1 sensor in Sweden costed $150 US dollars... next time i will order from ebay or somewhere else  the fuel filter costed about $85 us dollars..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW, the parts are certainly more expensive in Sweden. Come to Australia for a visit and stock up on spare parts next time 

Glad it's all sorted.


----------



## bunny (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, my name is Gerard and I'm having problems with my x-trail. I was drivingwhen it suddenly cut off.I tried restarting it but it kept rolling over and didn't start. I assumed that the filter was clogged or the fuel pump was bad. I tried to find it but to no avail! 
Can someone tell me how I can find it please!


----------



## raydon (May 24, 2015)

My name is raydon I was dirving my xtrail and the engine cut off by itself and refuses to start back even though the engine kept turning as I try to start it. I need to know what may be the problem.


----------



## SavvyGirlQld (Oct 19, 2015)

I am having the same dramas at the moment. Car stalls in mid drive then takes forever to get it started again. Sounds like a common issue!!!! No wonder I love my Holdens!!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Common issue? You have something like 4 actual people with a problem in this thread posted about an issue for a 9 year old X Trail. What codes have come up and are you using the correct grade gas. What year and model do you have?
Its sacrilege to compare the X trail to GM products. Sounds like you bought it used and have a few issues to get sorted before its running right. Good luck with it.


----------



## SavvyGirlQld (Oct 19, 2015)

I called it a common issue due to the fact that my mechanic has had 7 xtrails in 3 months with the same problem. Which, by the way, turned out to be the crank angle sensor. Cheap and quick fix. Cost me $175 including the diagnosis.

I bought my Xtrail brand new in 2002, and have spent more than I care to mention on keeping it on the road. The only reason I have kept it is because it is a comfy little car and cheap to actually run when it isn't having issues. My Holden's and Toyota's have been my work horses. Had my commodore ute for 17 years and well over 400,000km of hard yakka, with minimal cost to keep her working. She may not look pretty anymore, but she still goes like a dream. Not every vehicle is meant to do what I expect my cars to do.

I am not biased against car models, I just know what brands I can rely on to get the job done. If you take offence to my comment, then I am sorry, but that is my opinion and I am entitled to it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Savvy, I was being a little tongue in cheek, not really seeking to insult you. Glad to know your so called common problem was in fact a known issue rather than your fuel filter-- which while not unknown to ever have problems, is not a common issue -- at least in Canada. 
Your post struck me as that of a first timer who really does not know much but likes to make sweeping conclusions. The type you see a fair bit here that just bought a used vehicle without any mechanical inspection, finds out there was a reason the original owner got rid of it, and then likes to write how all such models are crap and unreliable... I should not have leaped to such conclusions
By the way you should probably have the cam sensor changed as well, as there was a redesign of those sensors in later years. The X trail is a capable small vehicle that can punch above its weight, but that said its not a Highlander or a full size body on frame pick up.

I am curious if you or someone in Australia could tell me if the seats in the T30 X trails are the same size as those in the T31 2008-14 X trail. I cannot find the dimensions for them anywhere. I am looking to order seat covers and the chinese companies all seem to have the t31 seat dimensions but not those of the earlier T30. Sadly the T31 version was never sold in Canada, so I cannot compare myself.


----------

